
Seattle hospitals are having to ration care - Analemma_
https://twitter.com/scott_mintzer/status/1239290396158681095
======
troydavis
The author later tweeted this:
[https://twitter.com/scott_mintzer/status/1239330209247215617](https://twitter.com/scott_mintzer/status/1239330209247215617)

"UPDATE: I have been contacted by a couple of people who say that this thread
doesn’t not entirely paint an accurate picture of the whole Seattle area
situation."

